# Carphone warehouse avoca 7" tablet not available, binatone instead!?



## ddraig (Nov 7, 2013)

ordered one of the "half price" avoca 7" tablets from carphone warehouse and now been told their supplier has left them down.

they are offering a "better" Binatone, yes Binatone tablet to be delivered in December or a refund
can't really tell which binatone tablet it is from the email



> We are contacting you regarding your recent order for an Avoca 7 tablet. Unfortunately we’ve been let down by our supplier, which means we’re not going to be able to deliver this product to you as expected.
> 
> We’ve been working with another supplier and would like to offer you the option of receiving a better product as a replacement. The replacement tablet will be a Binatone 7'' tablet, and we can guarantee you will receive it by 10th December. The tablet has better specifications with a 1.5Ghz Dual Core processor instead of a 1Ghz Single Core Processor. It also has the equivalent 512mb RAM, 8GB storage, 0.3MP camera and Android 4.2.2 software.
> 
> We’ll also send you a free case to go some way to apologising for the delay in receiving your product.



avoca http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-10/25/carphone-warehouse-avoca-7


----------



## sim667 (Nov 8, 2013)

Everything I've had made by binatone breaks in under a month.


----------



## Belushi (Nov 8, 2013)

Binatone! Haven't heard of them since I was a kid, I still wouldn't hand over my cash for one of their products..


----------



## ddraig (Nov 8, 2013)

that's what i'm thinking! and they say it is "better"


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Nov 8, 2013)

If you shop at Tesco, save up some points and get a Hudl.

http://crave.cnet.co.uk/mobiles/tesco-hudl-android-tablet-less-than-100-on-your-clubcard-50012312/


----------



## ddraig (Nov 8, 2013)

ta but nah i don't


----------



## The Boy (Nov 9, 2013)

Isn't their something in the Distance Selling Regs that can let you force them to provide the original product at the price charged?  I'm not a lawyer or anything, but hey ho.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 9, 2013)

probably covered themselves!
trying to follow their links and hoops online is bollocks, don't want to have to ring them up


----------



## The Boy (Nov 10, 2013)

Maybe have a look on the money saving expert boards. Get up to speed on distance along regs.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 10, 2013)

ta
have asked for refund and they've tried to ring me on the made up number i gave
lucky as was in bed!


----------



## Sunray (Nov 11, 2013)

Hmmm, I'd not get a tablet that cheap yet.  

Original refurb nexus 7 on ebay 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/3606...&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=83

Looks a nice price.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 11, 2013)

ta for link
probably just going to get a 2012 N7 for £119 from the shop after i get my refund


----------



## ddraig (Nov 13, 2013)

so apparently they are refunding me and when i get it and after payday i will go and get a nexus


----------



## dervish (Nov 19, 2013)

Their supplier didn't exactly "let them down". They have just discovered that the tablets included the google applications which is a bit of a problem, android is open source, anyone can make a device using it, but the google apps (Play store, music, gmail, maps etc) are not, they all need to be licenced from google. Which they forgot to do.

Oops.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 19, 2013)

oops indeed!
said they'd refund me, need to check if it has gone in


----------



## dervish (Nov 19, 2013)

One of the links I read said that they were offering a better spec tablet for the same price. Would be worth checking if it comes with play services/could be easily rooted/gapp'd beforehand though.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 19, 2013)

yeah the binatone one above!


----------



## dervish (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh fair enough, Nexus 7 it is then!


----------



## ddraig (Nov 19, 2013)

ai, hope refund is in by tomorrow as have 5hr train journey on Thurs!


----------



## Callum Davis (Nov 19, 2013)

My mum has been waiting for a refund for 7 days, they just seem to be messing her around, let me know how it goes for you.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 19, 2013)

said 3-5 working days on 12 to me so they've got til tomorrow


----------



## ddraig (Nov 23, 2013)

Callum Davis said:


> My mum has been waiting for a refund for 7 days, they just seem to be messing her around, let me know how it goes for you.


did your mum get refunded yet?

just had a shite excuse in response to my emails the other day sending Derv's link and saying it had been over 5 working days and could they confirm i'd been refunded


> Thanks for your email.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you have still not received your refund for £49.
> 
> ...


yes i want my refund, glad you've got £49 in the bank and no i don't see why i should have to ring up when they've got my card details from the purchase


----------



## ddraig (Dec 3, 2013)

still not got money back! 

Callum Davis has your mum had her money refunded yet?


----------



## ddraig (Dec 8, 2013)

still getting the run around! claiming it might be because they have the wrong account details and want me to ring, or they can send a cheque which can take 14 days to be delivered 
worked fine for them to take the money so don't accept that they don't have the correct details and are not able to reverse the transaction
also told them that if they attempt delivery it will be refused


----------

